# Ammo question..



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Since I don't have a gun of my own right now, I borrowed my friend's .22 rifle for my upcoming first season of fur trapping. She did not have any ammo with it but said that it could use either a ".22 long" or ".22 short" I wasn't sure of the difference between these, or which would be better for dispatching small game like raccoons.
Maybe somebody with a better knowlege of ammo could explain so I will know what to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 22 short is the same diameter bullet and cartridge, the case is just shorter, thereby making the whole cartridge shorter. A short has less powder behind the bullet giving it less power. A 22short will be plenty IF 1) you can find them and the price is reasonable and 2) the animals are close, as in a tree above you or in a trap. Some guns will actually fire a 22 short 22long or a 22 long rifle(22LR) these are listed in ascending order by power. The 22 LR is probably going to be your most economical of the three even though it has the most power. Be sure to read all the print on the gun as to which cartridge or cartridges are correct for the gun in question.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.22_CB

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.22_Long

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.22_Long_Rifle

Here is a little reading for you Ellie, Note that there is another 22 round the 22Winchester Magnum Rifle (22WMR) that will not work in any gun that the others will work in without changing the chamber.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've learnt the hard way, though not trapping anymore I use 22 Stingers, don't know if you can get them in shorts. I've shot 22 longs in a trapped wolf and he just sat there and looked at me as if nothing happened, since switching over to stingers problem solved.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! I'll read through the wikipedia links when I've got more time, (I'm about to head off to school in a couple minutes.) but I really appreciate the help.
Will be sure to post updates/pictures when I start trapping--probably will set out the traps next week.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I went with the .22LR -- caught these critters this morning, and they didn't even know what hit 'em!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Be careful!! That one on the right is playin possum!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good choice, FLT You can buy a 500 rnd box of 22LR and zero your rifle, plink a bunch and still have enough for trapping season. 22's are just plain fun. Good job on the raccoon and opossum.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, some nice looking critters there.


----------



## foxer (Nov 24, 2010)

22lr, just stay away from the short.


----------

